# Sears shredder bagger



## tom whitlock (Aug 10, 2018)

Sears shredder bagger model 242-27006 143 236082 blades need to be sharpened


----------



## tom whitlock (Aug 10, 2018)

Sears shredder bagger model 242-27006 143 236082 blades need to be sharpened. What is best way to do this.


----------



## tom whitlock (Aug 10, 2018)

Sears shredder bagger model 242-27006 143 236082 blades need to be sharpened. What is best way to do this.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2018)

Follow the directions in the owner's/operators manual. Most Sears manuals can be found with an internet search. Once you find it, at least bookmark it, you will need it in the future. A printed copy can be found on the internet as well and would be a good idea. Let us know how you make out.
Hello and welcome to the Tractor Forum. We have some very knowledgeable and experienced members. I'm sure one or more of the members will help.

You might consider putting your tractor in the Showcase (located under the TRACTOR button at the top of the page). A perk is that if you add your tractor to the Showcase, it becomes instantly eligible to be entered in our monthly tractor contest, in progress right now. Please be sure to add your vote for September's Tractor of the Month, which is found on the main Forum menu as the fourth category, listed as "Tractor of the month". The poll is at the top of the page. Thank you for your vote!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

For mower blades, I pull the blades off and use an old, heavy duty hand grinder to sharpen blades. Looks to me like the same principle applies to shredder blades. I've learned to not put a real sharp edge on them, as it disappears quickly and wastes blade metal to sharpen them too much








.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Tom, I made your photo large for you. If you sharpen the blades yourself be sure to pound a nail in your garage wall or a tree, leaving it stick out enough to hang each blade horizontally and resting on the nail only, not touching the tree or wall, to check balance. If it tilts one way or the other, that indicates that more material needs to come off. Or, you can take them to most any lawn mower shop and they can do it for you. Welcome to the forum by the way!


----------



## Crazywife (Oct 2, 2019)

I found very similar model manuals on manuals.com. I am trying to get to the coil to replace. Not easy. Flywheel nut came off with PB Blaster, and a cross crowbar.


----------

